# NAFCO fishing rod



## chris8641 (Sep 29, 2009)

I didn't know where else to post so here it is...I have aquired a NAFCO fiberglass fishing rod with a wood handle that appears in exellent shape. I have tried to research these on the internet and haven't found anything out about them. Does anyone know anything about them. It was made by National Fiberglass Products Yonkers, NY.


----------

